# Ralph Lauren Metallic paint gone from HD



## four2knapp

So I need some metallic paint pronto, no time to order it, head over to HD and no metallic paint to be had. Now, I have to drive 30 min to see if the closest BM has the Modern Masters colors I need in stock. 

To make matters worse, HD was out of snow brushes...as was Target and my local food store. We get our first snowfall of the season (1") and everything is sold out. My daughter took mine and the other daughter took the extra one in the garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58

four2knapp said:


> So I need some metallic paint pronto, no time to order it, head over to HD and no metallic paint to be had. Now, I have to drive 30 min to see if the closest BM has the Modern Masters colors I need in stock.
> 
> To make matters worse, HD was out of snow brushes...as was Target and my local food store. We get our first snowfall of the season (1") and everything is sold out. My daughter took mine and the other daughter took the extra one in the garage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming the first paragraph has to do with paint and the second to do with weather?

PT can be a weird place to be, of late.


----------



## Gracobucks

I think my snow brushes melt in the summer time. Every winter I have to buy a new one since I can't seem to find last years snow brush.


----------



## slinger58

I'd loan ya'll my snowbrush if I had one and knew what it looked like.


----------



## four2knapp

slinger58 said:


> I'd loan ya'll my snowbrush if I had one and knew what it looked like.













One end to scrap ice and one end to brush snow off my van that may have accumulated whilst parked. I always try to brush most of it off so it does not keep flying off into the guy behind me while driving



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter

four2knapp said:


> So I need some metallic paint pronto, no time to order it, head over to HD and no metallic paint to be had. Now, I have to drive 30 min to see if the closest BM has the Modern Masters colors I need in stock.
> 
> To make matters worse, HD was out of snow brushes...as was Target and my local food store. We get our first snowfall of the season (1") and everything is sold out. My daughter took mine and the other daughter took the extra one in the garage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not call BM before wasting time driving there?

Normally I'd say what does snow look like, but we just got slammed with 1cm and it shut the entire lower mainland down

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82

I had to use the RL metallic a couple times for a customer throughout the year. You can order it thru the HD website and it ships for free. I was surprised how fast it came too. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145

journeymanPainter said:


> Why not call BM before wasting time driving there?
> 
> Normally I'd say what does snow look like, but we just got slammed with 1cm and it shut the entire lower mainland down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I used to laugh my arse off when that would happen out there. Tiny little bit of snow and an entire region with absolutely no knowledge of how to drive in it. I knew how, but didn't want to drive much in it because you were a target for everyone else.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I used to laugh my arse off when that would happen out there. Tiny little bit of snow and an entire region with absolutely no knowledge of how to drive in it. I knew how, but didn't want to drive much in it because you were a target for everyone else.


That's the main reason I drive a POS volvo to work. It's a tank!


----------



## PACman

four2knapp said:


> One end to scrap ice and one end to brush snow off my van that may have accumulated whilst parked. I always try to brush most of it off so it does not keep flying off into the guy behind me while driving
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where I come from, that's called a "5 minute" snow brush. 5 minutes until it breaks.


----------



## four2knapp

PACman said:


> where I come from, that's called a "5 minute" snow brush. 5 minutes until it breaks.




I just need the brush part of it. I have a short handled one specifically for ice. By the way, the BM /Ace Hardware had the snow brush in stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## four2knapp

journeymanPainter said:


> Why not call BM before wasting time driving



You are so right. But, I had a old "recanted" MM color in a mason jar and not sure of the color's name. I have their brochure....but, was not sure. They had it in stock. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

four2knapp said:


> I just need the brush part of it. I have a short handled one specifically for ice. By the way, the BM /Ace Hardware had the snow brush in stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one in the picture is definitely not going to break much ice! We used to sell those like hotcakes. $1.99. First good ice storm and we would sell a bunch more of them.

That's one thing Canada is better at then anyone. Their ice scraper/snow brushes are the best. Their beer sucks though.


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> That one in the picture is definitely not going to break much ice! We used to sell those like hotcakes. $1.99. First good ice storm and we would sell a bunch more of them.
> 
> That's one thing Canada is better at then anyone. Their ice scraper/snow brushes are the best. Their beer sucks though.


We've drifted far enough off topic that I might as well continue.

Given your location, I assume you go to ON and likely make the rookie mistake of going to "The Beer Store". What a lot of people don't realize is that The Brewers Retail (owners of The Beer Stores) is 98% owned by LaBatt's (Anheuser-Busch InBev) and Molson's (Coors). No wonder their selection sucks.

The selection of craft beers at the LCBO, on the other hand, has become astounding. We only had 4+ weeks at the cottage this summer, so we didn't get to explore all of the offerings.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> We've drifted far enough off topic that I might as well continue.
> 
> Given your location, I assume you go to ON and likely make the rookie mistake of going to "The Beer Store". What a lot of people don't realize is that The Brewers Retail (owners of The Beer Stores) is 98% owned by LaBatt's (Anheuser-Busch InBev) and Molson's (Coors). No wonder their selection sucks.
> 
> The selection of craft beers at the LCBO, on the other hand, has become astounding. We only had 4+ weeks at the cottage this summer, so we didn't get to explore all of the offerings.


You'll be happy to know we've done grown up some Gough! You can get wine and beer (yep, the good craft beers too) in most grocery stores now. Just started this about a month or two ago here in Ontario.

As for American beers, excluding the micro brew stuff.... All I need to say is Pabst Blue Ribbon, Extra light. I remember when I was a kid and we went to stock car races down in the States. Guys would be buying this crap in 24s and just have it sitting beside them as they guzzled away. That stuff's brutal.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> You'll be happy to know we've done grown up some Gough! You can get wine and beer (yep, the good craft beers too) in most grocery stores now. Just started this about a month or two ago here in Ontario.
> 
> As for American beers, excluding the micro brew stuff.... All I need to say is Pabst Blue Ribbon, Extra light. I remember when I was a kid and we went to stock car races down in the States. Guys would be buying this crap in 24s and just have it sitting beside them as they guzzled away. That stuff's brutal.


Cool, that must have happened in the month since we left. Although, in all fairness, that might not have made it to the Manitoulin yet. They're a little slow to adopt new practices...the road signs aren't even bilingual yet.

I was shocked when I learned that PBR was the favorite beer of hipsters....


----------



## four2knapp

Hmmmm Beer  

Here is the before (left) and after of my finish project.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> We've drifted far enough off topic that I might as well continue.
> 
> Given your location, I assume you go to ON and likely make the rookie mistake of going to "The Beer Store". What a lot of people don't realize is that The Brewers Retail (owners of The Beer Stores) is 98% owned by LaBatt's (Anheuser-Busch InBev) and Molson's (Coors). No wonder their selection sucks.
> 
> The selection of craft beers at the LCBO, on the other hand, has become astounding. We only had 4+ weeks at the cottage this summer, so we didn't get to explore all of the offerings.


Nope. The beer in Sudbury sucks too.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Nope. The beer in Sudbury sucks too.


For clarification, Sudbury would be in ON.


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> Nope. The beer in Sudbury sucks too.


I couldn't say. In the 60 years I've been traveling to Sudbury, I made it a point never to stay long enough to have a beer.

Super Stack made it a little better.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> For clarification, Sudbury would be in ON.


Ok you're right. But it's like El Paso to Amarillo Texas. To far apart. Shouldn't be the same province!


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> Ok you're right. But it's like El Paso to Amarillo Texas. To far apart. Shouldn't be the same province!


Too far apart? Hardly. Drive from Windsor to Sudbury and you're only about 1/3 of the way to Kenora on the western edge. 

Although I will agree that Northern Ontario and Southern Ontario are worlds apart.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> Too far apart? Hardly. Drive from Windsor to Sudbury and you're only about 1/3 of the way to Kenora on the western edge.
> 
> Although I will agree that Northern Ontario and Southern Ontario are worlds apart.


I've driven from Sudbury to Windsor and your are right. Maybe they should split it into 3? Honest to god Sudbury has to be one of the most boring cities on the planet. Unless you are some kind of mining nerd. Worse than Toledo. At least there are boats to look at there.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Driving from Vancouver to the Eastern border of Manitoba took us about 3 days. Just getting through Ontario to where we're at took 2 days and all you look at during that time is trees and more trees.


----------



## Gough

PACman said:


> I've driven from Sudbury to Windsor and your are right. Maybe they should split it into 3? Honest to god Sudbury has to be one of the most boring cities on the planet. Unless you are some kind of mining nerd. Worse than Toledo. At least there are boats to look at there.


What? Science North, The Big Nickel Mine, Super Stack, the nighttime slag-car dumps? Toledo is OK, but it's no Sudbury.

Actually, we mainly go to pick up family/friends at YSB or go to the nearest HD/Costco...100 miles.


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> What? Science North, The Big Nickel Mine, Super Stack, the nighttime slag-car dumps? Toledo is OK, but it's no Sudbury.
> 
> Actually, we mainly go to pick up family/friends at YSB or go to the nearest HD/Costco...100 miles.


Toledo has BOATS man! BOATS! And trains! WEEEEE! Come to think of it I think I saw the longest train I ever saw east of the great plains on the way from Sudbury heading west.


----------



## jimmyd

LOL. When I first read "snow brush" I thought it was a paint brush I never seen or heard of before.


----------



## Gracobucks

jimmyd said:


> LOL. When I first read "snow brush" I thought it was a paint brush I never seen or heard of before.


I wish it was a brush I've never seen or heard of before


----------

